# Dwarf essex rape



## Barney (Jan 18, 2000)

I planted some rape this spring and it is growing like wild fire. The deer are keeping it eaten down in some of the plots but I have one plot close to the road that is not seeing much use. Should I mow it down so it can grow back? It is about 3 ft tall and flowering. Or should I leave it? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks 

------------------
Barney


----------



## Steve in MI (Jun 10, 2000)

Good question i do not know anything about what you have planted. What i can tell you is that most of those types of plants need to be mowedor cut to keep them growing if you let them flower they will go to seed and be done for the year. You could call a grainery and ask them ??


----------

